# Olympics



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now....I'm a bit confused....how come there is certain sports...(eg, tennis, baseball) where there is no need for the participants to be amateur?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well well well...

I just had the exact same conversation with the wife :huh:

We dont know either


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think it has a lot to do with money. When sports lobby for olympic status it always seems those that are rich get in.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

could it be a the americans that lobby them? dream team? basketball.....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> now....I'm a bit confused....how come there is certain sports...(eg, tennis, baseball) where there is no need for the participants to be amateur?


There's no distinction between amateur and professional at the Olympics these days.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I should qualify the above, boxing is the only exception.



pg tips said:


> I think it has a lot to do with money. When sports lobby for olympic status it always seems those that are rich get in.


I am sorry PG but that is not correct, most of the 9 new sports at this years Olympics are minor sports, Baseball has been in the Olympics off and on since 1904 it is hugely popular in Asia so is in this year but it won't be at 2012 Olympics, Basketball has been in since 1936, Tennis was in every year till 1924 and the reappeared in 1988 after the professional / amateur distinction was scrapped.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is it true they are trying to get golf in???

There is some amateur /pro distinction, you can't be a pro boxer at the games for eg


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Is it true they are trying to get golf in???
> 
> There is some amateur /pro distinction, you can't be a pro boxer at the games for eg


just seems like a double standard tho dunnit?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There's a small campaign to have Ballroom and Latin dancing into the Olympics - that's at the Dancesport level - not too different from Ice Dance or Ice Skating really, we have a young couple attend our ballroom club, Tibor and Hilary - they are very definitely athletes and work at an extemely high energy level, extremely fit youngsters. At a guess I would place their fitness level as approaching virtually any of the competitors in the current events. :yes:

At the amateur Dancesport level, fitness, explosive energy and stamina are all tested, plus artistic impression and musical interpretation. These are folks who will go on to be professionals at the "Strictly" level, much harder competitors than we ever were in our (much) younger days.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Personally I think there are far too many sports included in the Olympics now. For example, football should not be there IMO - especially with professional players, and I heard today that skateboarding will be an Olympic sport for 2012  Makes me wonder where it will all end :no:

Just seen Mel's post above, and no disrespect to ballroom dancing Mel, but an Olympic Sport? I'm not doubting the fitness and dedication of dancers at the top, but not at the Olympics IMO


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true they are trying to get golf in???
> ...


I don't think so , amateur boxing is a world away from the pro game IMO different rules for a start


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


your right in one respect....its all about snoring


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Listing all the sports I'd drop would take forever! :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JoT said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Totally different game with differences in protection, fight lengths, scoring, compulsory counts etc. A middle class pro would destroy a world champion amateur in a matchup due to mainly the fight lengths and lack of protection for the amateur. Don't get me wrong the amateur game is tough (I did it for 9 years - why oh why :lol: ) but the pros move you up onto a totally different level of knowledge, experience, durability and thuggery :lol: Used to spar with a pro who was 2 weights below me and basically got made a fool of :huh: These guys are tough.

Alasdair


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Is it true they are trying to get golf in???
> 
> There is some amateur /pro distinction, you can't be a pro boxer at the games for eg


I did hear that they were trying to get golf in and rugby sevens :huh:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

They call it "amateur athletics" but they get _appearance money _for all the major events

h34r: Womens beach volley ball - now that is the one sport I would pay to watch :tongue2:


----------

